# Wrong to feel this way??



## Trinity763 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm terribly unhappy and I need some advice if it's normal to feel this way? I want out of this marriage by next year:

My husbands exwife cheated on him, stole all of his money, and used his daughter as a meal ticket to say the least. They had been divorced for a long time when we started dating. When we got married we moved a few miles from the exwife so we could be "closer" to his daughter. Sex came to a screeching hault to where he could no longer get it up at all, I was no longer pretty enough or could measure up to the exwife. He was on the phone with the ex 4-6 times a day for hours at a time. All he would talk about was her, how much he missed his family, how much the ex has changed, and how he should never have given up on her. The ex and his daughter got killed in a car accident shortly after. I stayed to help him deal with all of this and didn't have the heart to divorce him. I have gone without sex for 3.5 years...my self esteem is the worst it's ever been..and I am terribly unhappy. I'm a good looking blonde with plenty of options and I feel like I'm wasting my life. I work full time and go to school. I'm the only one who cooks, cleans, laundry, maintains the cars, maintains the house etc. I've just lost what little respect I had left for him as a man and a husband when he refused to help me (for the 2nd time) when my car broke down..and then chews me out afterwards for getting it fixed. 

What's the point anymore? I might as well be living by myself again!!


----------



## dblkman (Jul 14, 2010)

wow sounds like you are already living by yourself. This situation is not good. In my opinion it would have been over the minute he started reflecting on his ex.


----------



## takris (Sep 22, 2010)

Absolutely normal and expected to feel this way. It is a problem he has to fix, but I just wonder if you've let him know how much this hurts?

I've met people like this in the past, and sometimes you want to just shake them. My friend just after my college days was married to a beautiful woman, but obsessed over his ex-girlfriend who won the state beauty contest. Of course, he divorced.

If you are truly at the stage where you are just doubting whether your feeligns are justified, you should move on to the stage where you begin to address the issue.


----------

